# Cómo llaman los españoles a los franceses?



## Thibaultm

Hola a todos:

je voudrais savoir quel est le nom que les espagnoles donnent aux français?

Je m'explique, en français on appel péjorativement les anglais : les beefs, et les italiens : les ritals.
Je sais que les espagnols ont eux aussi un mot péjoratif pour désigner les français.

Quel est-il?


----------



## ena 63

Hola;

gabacho, cha 
1.	adj. y s. col. desp. francés.


----------



## Talant

Buenas:

A los franc*e*ses también se les puede llamar "franchutes". Tampoco es muy educado.


----------



## Anthos

Un apunte:
para más información sobre cómo llegó el vocablo occitano "gavach" a designar a todos los habitantes de la República: http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/3925/dd/gabacho.htm

Cosas de vecinos. No puedo vivir ni contigo ni sin ti.

Saludos.


----------



## juanelico

hola.
También he oído la palabra "franchuteños", algo despectiva también.


----------



## Anthos

Pues yo no la he oído en mi vida, pero teniendo en cuenta las libertades que algunos se toman con los sufijos todo es posible.
Eso sí, si algún español te llama "franchuteño" llámale tú "españolano" o "españolillero". ¡Qué por sufijos no quede la cosa ahí!
Un saludo, juanelico.


----------



## yserien

Pues los mismos franceses, y tengo pruebas de ello,se llaman a si mísmos patos (canards) porque van un grupo de ellos por la calle gritando "quoi,quoi,quoi" . Bien lo dice Anthos, son problemas de vecindad.


----------



## ratona!84

Hola! 
yo siempre he oido "gabachos" o frachutes, per nunca "franchuteños", suena muy gracioso...
y alguien sabe como llaman los franceses a los españoles?


----------



## letita

Los franceses a los españoles, al menos en mi colegio (iba al liceo francés y había rivalidad entre nacionalidades jejeje) nos llamaba "espingüins"... Q es algo así como espingüino... No tiene mucho sentido, pero era lo q nos decían...


----------



## pejeman

Thibaultm said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> je voudrais savoir quel est le nom que les espagnoles donnent aux français?
> 
> Je m'explique, en français on appel péjorativement les anglais : les beefs, et les italiens : les ritals.
> Je sais que les espagnols ont eux aussi un mot péjoratif pour désigner les français.
> 
> Quel est-il?


 
Hola:

De este lado del charco, en México, les decimos gabachos y franchutes.

Saludos


----------



## Milaone

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> De este lado del charco, en México, les decimos gabachos y franchutes.
> 
> Saludos



Yo pensé que los mexicanos llamabais gabachos a los de arriba (EE.UU.). ¿También lo usáis para los franceses?


----------



## Mariarayen

En Argentina "franchutes". Y ya que estamos...¿que significa ritals?


----------



## pejeman

Milaone said:


> Yo pensé que los mexicanos llamabais gabachos a los de arriba (EE.UU.). ¿También lo usáis para los franceses?


 

Hola:

De hecho, se les aplicó primero a los franceses y luego se extendió a los gringos.

Saludos


----------



## david79

Los españoles llaman a los franceses FRANCHUTES, sobre todo, aunque también está muy extendido el uso de GABACHOS.

De hecho, no recuerdo otra manera despectiva de llamar a los provenientes de un país.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina usamos "franchutes", y el término "gabacho" se reserva para el habla, modales, vestimenta, decoración o arquitectura afectadas o "à la mode" (extranjera).


----------



## PERSEE

yserien said:


> Pues los mismos franceses, y tengo pruebas de ello,se llaman a si mísmos patos (canards) porque van un grupo de ellos por la calle gritando "quoi,quoi,quoi" . Bien lo dice Anthos, son problemas de vecindad.



Quoi ? Nunca lo he oído. Nos estás contando un chiste! El chiste ese sí que me suena, no digo que no sea un chiste verdadero, ¿me entiendes? Pero no por ello lo franceses usamos la palabra "canard" para llamarnos a nosotros mismos. Aparte, no creo que haya un sólo idioma en el que los nativos tengan una palabra para burlarse de sí mismos. "Nosotros" jamás somos ridículos, siempre "ellos".


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:
Me extraña que nadie haya mencionado que los españoles a los franceses, también les suelen llamar: "lesanfandelapatri", .


----------



## ed-hipo

los guiris (para extranjeros) y cangrejos para los ingleses que pueblan las playas, asi del "corte inglés" procede la expresion "corta-guiri"!


----------

